# Trogdor Server Shipped



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2008)

I got notification that Trogdor server shipped today.



No news yet on the Sun server, but it should be soon.


----------



## AlPacinosBaby (Jul 18, 2008)

Trogdor!!!  {I had to say it}


I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to come.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 18, 2008)

Woot, soon it shall be time to burninate the countryside!


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 18, 2008)

You know, when they ship the other server, we can then Claim "Here Comes The Sun"...


----------



## Kitch (Jul 19, 2008)

I still say Falkor for the Sun server.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 19, 2008)

Kitch said:


> I still say Falkor for the Sun server.



Since they didn't go with the cool mythology names I suggested, I guess I will get behind this.  Trogdor is frankly a mind-fuckingly stupid choice - yes, I know where it comes from, and HR is overrated, and having the server bear a wanktastic "webcomic" fanboy name actually makes me slightly regret donating - and at least the second should have a more distinguished name.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I got notification that Trogdor server shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> No news yet on the Sun server, but it should be soon.



you got 14tb of webspace now ?


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be interested in seeing the unboxing for when this bad boy, man, dragon-man, dragon, comes in.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 19, 2008)

Trogdor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rule this world in thy name.
Dis-respect and profane.
Through his name your time be done.
Trogdor is the only one.
:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


all hail the great shamalamadingdong :twisted:
shamalama :twisted:
shamalama :twisted:
shamalaladingdong :twisted:


----------



## Unnie (Jul 19, 2008)

Meh, I don't like it either, but what can you do? Can't keep everybody happy D:


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 20, 2008)

Kitch said:


> I still say Falkor for the Sun server.


Seconded.  There can't be any doubt FA needs all the luck dragons it can get.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 20, 2008)

More than likely the Sun server will be shipped monday then, thought of a name for it yet?


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah the name "Trogdor" is dumb as hell. Of all the references to make, why choose one that ran its course years ago and has nothing to do with furries or the website at all? I'm sure there are already a lot of people who named their servers "Trogdor" back in 2005.

The Sun server is going to be called Salad Fingers or someshit.


----------



## VectorGato (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> The Sun server is going to be called Salad Fingers or someshit.



Don't give them any ideas!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> Yeah the name "Trogdor" is dumb as hell. Of all the references to make, why choose one that ran its course years ago and has nothing to do with furries or the website at all? I'm sure there are already a lot of people who named their servers "Trogdor" back in 2005.
> 
> The Sun server is going to be called Salad Fingers or someshit.


I'm all for naming the new server Shub Niggurath. Considering the server is meant to generate thousands of webpages at a time, brooding data spews across the web en mass, it'd sorta fit.

Alternatively, we could go with the stereotypical Furry naming convention and end up with something like "Webtail Filechaser" or "Linkpaw Duskrouter"*.

_*Asterisk of serious amounts of sarcasm_


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't see why people are getting so gung ho about the Trogdor name _now_(since it was named quite a while back). I mean sure if you don't like the name feel free to say that but last I checked the server's name doesn't have any impact on its performance.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 20, 2008)

heres an idea for the sun server name.
shamaladingdong :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm all for naming the new server Shub Niggurath. Considering the server is meant to generate thousands of webpages at a time, brooding data spews across the web en mass, it'd sorta fit.
> 
> Alternatively, we could go with the stereotypical Furry naming convention and end up with something like "Webtail Filechaser" or "Linkpaw Duskrouter"*.
> 
> _*Asterisk of serious amounts of sarcasm_



Needs more apostrophes and color words.

ASK'ARGAA'T'H'' SILVERDATA


----------



## karoug (Jul 20, 2008)

The sun server should be called _Fred_. 

It would suck having to type in "Shub Niggurath" all of the time plus you might get noticed by The Great Old Ones. That could lead to one hell of a DDOS.


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 20, 2008)

Rah, it's the sun server! Ra >.>


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 20, 2008)

I think we should name the Sun server "Phoenix"


----------



## yak (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

yak said:


> Bob.


If we're gonna go that route, we should call it "Tim."

As in, _"I am the sooorceror... Tim?"_


----------



## Kender3421 (Jul 20, 2008)

"There are some that call me.....Tim."


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd go for Tiamat or R'Evres-Bew BrightStar the Third.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 20, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I'd go for Tiamat or R'Evres-Bew BrightStar the Third.


We already have a server called Tiamat.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We already have a server called Tiamat.



Oh piss. Good name choice then XD


----------



## karoug (Jul 20, 2008)

No Smoug?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 20, 2008)

Ancalagon the Black would be a good tolkien name for a server, keeping with your dragon theme. if you wanted to be less serious, you might name one "Puff" from the Peter Paul and Mary song. 
I would break with tradition, and call one "T" and the other "A", after the pictures we like to view the most....


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> Since they didn't go with the cool mythology names I suggested, I guess I will get behind this. Trogdor is frankly a mind-fuckingly stupid choice - yes, I know where it comes from, and HR is overrated, and having the server bear a wanktastic "webcomic" fanboy name actually makes me slightly regret donating - and at least the second should have a more distinguished name.



 Holy crap are you kidding, who cares what it's called? Do the other ones even  have serious names? Seems like kind of a trivial thing to get butthurt about. I  mean it's not like it won't work as well if you don't give it an epic  badass name.

As for the other one, anything from H.P.Lovecraft is killer, but as  others have said seeing as this is a furry website maybe something  representative of the content it will be hosting, how bout Yifftail  Gayrouter?


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy crap are you kidding, who cares what it's called? Do the other ones even  have serious names? Seems like kind of a trivial thing to get butthurt about. I  mean it's not like it won't work as well if you don't give it an epic  badass name.



I don't think rolling your eyes about a cheesy name is quite equal to being "butthurt" over something. I don't think anyone _really_ cares that the name is dumb, but with how slowly things are progressing there isn't an awful lot more to discuss. No one's grabbing pitchforks, we're just exercising our abilities to complain about trivial things until more important things to complain about arise.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 20, 2008)

Let's call the server "Piece o' Shit." That way, everyone's happy! 

"God, I sure am glad we've got a Piece o' Shit!"
"Yeah, we're gonna have this Piece o' Shit forever!"
"Woah, man, what a huge Piece o' Shit!"

If someone actually sold servers and that was their brand name, I'd buy from them.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I got notification that Trogdor server shipped today.
> 
> 
> 
> No news yet on the Sun server, but it should be soon.



TROOOOOOOOOOOGDOOOOOOOOOOOR!


trogdor comes in the night!!!!!!



ARG! *takes out club and smashes nearby desk*


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:


> I don't think rolling your eyes about a cheesy name is quite equal to being "butthurt" over something. I don't think anyone _really_ cares that the name is dumb, but with how slowly things are progressing there isn't an awful lot more to discuss. No one's grabbing pitchforks, we're just exercising our abilities to complain about trivial things until more important things to complain about arise.



Saying that he regrets donating because he doesn't like the name they chose and  because they didn't choose the names he suggested qualifies as butthurt. It  always bothers me when people give the staff here shit about stupid things like  this.


----------



## TheSnowedOne (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh good grief - its the name of a server.   In the end it has absolutely no bearing over the quality of the site at all.   Having 'issues' with donating over the name of a server is just so... trivial.


----------



## Toonces (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Saying that he regrets donating because he doesn't like the name they chose and  because they didn't choose the names he suggested qualifies as butthurt. It  always bothers me when people give the staff here shit about stupid things like  this.



I'm sure Dragoneer and co. can deal with being told the name of their server sucks. They're strong men, of good stock.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 20, 2008)

Name it Richard. :| Then it can rain hellfire on all with glee and a fun musical number.

-> http://www.lfgcomic.com/


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

Me being the clueless one here, what is the significance of Trogdor?


----------



## KMakato (Jul 21, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Let's call the server "Piece o' Shit." That way, everyone's happy!
> 
> "God, I sure am glad we've got a Piece o' Shit!"
> "Yeah, we're gonna have this Piece o' Shit forever!"
> ...



Semi-related: In my area (ct,us) there is/was a rental car company called "RENT-A-WRECK". It actually did quite well.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 21, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Me being the clueless one here, what is the significance of Trogdor?


The server naming scheme is dragons.  The origin of the Trogdor name/meme is a StrongBad email at Homestar Runner: http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail58.html


KMakato said:


> Semi-related: In my area (ct,us) there is/was a rental car company called "RENT-A-WRECK". It actually did quite well.


There's a Rent-A-Wreck in Albuquerque as well.  Are they a franchise?


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 21, 2008)

Indeed its just a server name i meen i realy wouldent care if they had named it "slimy butt gremlin" (ok maby not ) but i meen aslong as it makes the site work fast and reliable it dusnt matter after all we use the site for the site not the server name.


@ *Dragoneer

*When it arrives are you gona post up pics of it external and internals?


----------



## ZEN (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the updates and hard work. looking forward to having my fav website back :3


----------



## KMakato (Jul 21, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> There's a Rent-A-Wreck in Albuquerque as well.  Are they a franchise?


I believe they are. I've only seen them around here, so I wasn't sure if they existed elsewhere.


----------



## Kitch (Jul 21, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> heres an idea for the sun server name.
> shamaladingdong :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Why not just simplify it to "Joe Buck"?


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Jul 21, 2008)

But dragons don't have fur.

Why are there two kinds of serves... isn't working the bugs out of one kind of server enough... not to mention two operating systems. Sun only uses it's own brand of OS as far as I know.

The servers should be named Frodo and Sam... at least they were friends... worked well together... defeated the bad guys... and had furry feet.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> Sun only uses it's own brand of OS as far as I know.



Google is your friend.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh great... Sun started implementing a Windblows OS... so much for freedom of choice.

Wait... this sounds promising... Ubuntu Linux for the Sun Fire X2200 M2 Server  LOL

Frodo and Sam


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh do read further or rather in specific. http://www.sun.com/servers/x64/x4150/

*snip*in terms of performance, expandability, and energy efficiency for Solaris, Linux, Windows, and VMware applications*snip*


----------



## net-cat (Jul 21, 2008)

For the record, both servers will run FreeBSD/amd64 7.0

Also, I and several others on staff are pushing for the name "fuckingfurries." I don't think that's going to fly, though.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 21, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Also, I and several others on staff are pushing for the name "fuckingfurries." I don't think that's going to fly, though.



We *are* such a cute little bunch, aren't we? Always so ready and capable of overreacting to and nitpicking all info that comes our way. =)


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Jul 21, 2008)

How about furryfucker1 and furryfucker2?

Sodom and Gomorrah could work.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 21, 2008)

how about naming them "Yiff" and "Litter"...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 21, 2008)

net-cat said:


> Also, I and several others on staff are pushing for the name "fuckingfurries."


That'll be an interesting way to complete my Fendtron sig...





net-cat said:


> I don't think that's going to fly, though.


Give it wings or enough initial propulsion, and it will...


----------



## karoug (Jul 21, 2008)

Beavis and Butthead?


----------



## tsawolf (Jul 21, 2008)

net-cat said:


> For the record, both servers will run FreeBSD/amd64 7.0
> 
> Also, I and several others on staff are pushing for the name "fuckingfurries." I don't think that's going to fly, though.



Yeah, that'd be me pushing for it.

It'd go well with my catchphrase.

"You god damn fucking furries crashed the server, 'fuckingfurries.'"


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

Community, meet further delays. Further delays, prepare for the lynching.

The Dell was supposed to arrive today... but didn't. Which is really queer given that the server was shipped in Wednesday the 17th, and we paid for overnight shipping. So they have missed three full business days to deliver the box.

On the plus side, after select bitching by certain individuals, Dell has refunded the shipping costs of the server. Shipment is delayed until tomorrow.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 21, 2008)

Ship happens...


----------



## Zeikcied (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Community, meet further delays. Further delays, prepare for the lynching.
> 
> The Dell was supposed to arrive today... but didn't. Which is really queer given that the server was shipped in Wednesday the 17th, and we paid for overnight shipping. So they have missed three full business days to deliver the box.
> 
> On the plus side, after select bitching by certain individuals, Dell has refunded the shipping costs of the server. Shipment is delayed until tomorrow.


Well, at least it's only delayed a day, right?  Plus they refunded the shipping (which they should, as it was overnight and you didn't get it overnight).


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh, the joys of shipping...I've seen this before. 

Not with the rail lines, mind you (except CSX).


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

RailRunner said:


> Ahh, the joys of shipping...I've seen this before


This is DHL's fuck-up, and I forever hate them over it.

I had checked the DHL tracking page the moment I got to work this morning, and it said it was on the truck for delivery. All good, right? Well, I thought so. At about 12:15PM, the DHL driver calls me up, says _â€œUhâ€¦ yeah, we'll drop off your package tomorrow instead, probably. I donâ€™t feel like driving out there right now. Thereâ€™s no apartment number listed on the package, so... we won't be dropping it off today.â€
_ 
My response? _â€œThe apartment number is 302, but donâ€™t worry about it. Just drop it off at the leasing office. They're always open and accept packages, and since I'm at work, you'd have to drop it off there anyway. Everything on the shipping info is correct. You don't need the apartment number.â€_

The driver? He responds, _"Uhh, yeah. No apartment number, no package.â€_ and hangs up.

*scratches his head*

If it werenâ€™t for the fact my iPhone was about to die at the moment (thanks, Steve, you have produced the single best phone with the planet's SHITTIEST BATTERY LIFE!) I would have probably tossed a shit fit on the phone with him, reached through the little receiver at the bottom and bitchslapped him with the great purple fist of faggoty injustice.

But either way, we have a refund on all shipping (I think it was about $200+) and we'll cope.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 21, 2008)

ebon, cant you just shut up?
you got a reputation you know...


Dragoneer:
also, urgh.. what I never tought DHL had such a bad service there in the USA
here in my country its the best..


----------



## dave hyena (Jul 21, 2008)

cesarin said:


> ebon, cant you just shut up?
> you got a reputation you know...



Let's keep it civil.


----------



## stevefarfan (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> If it werenâ€™t for the fact my iPhone was about to die at the moment (thanks, Steve, you have produced the single best phone with the planet's SHITTIEST BATTERY LIFE!) I would have probably tossed a shit fit on the phone with him, reached through the little receiver at the bottom and bitchslapped him with the great purple fist of faggoty injustice.



The Iphone does partial teleportation?  No wonder the battery life is craptastic!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> This is DHL's fuck-up, and I forever hate them over it.
> 
> I had checked the DHL tracking page the moment I got to work this morning, and it said it was on the truck for delivery. All good, right? Well, I thought so. At about 12:15PM, the DHL driver calls me up, says _â€œUhâ€¦ yeah, we'll drop off your package tomorrow instead, probably. I donâ€™t feel like driving out there right now. Thereâ€™s no apartment number listed on the package, so... we won't be dropping it off today.â€
> _
> ...



Wow -_-
Now i know not to use DHL.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 21, 2008)

DHL strikes again!

Not that the other availible companies are much better. ._. 

However, DHL does rank quite low on my list mostly because of issues with the drivers and "stupid" policies. >.> Canada Post and USPS rank higher simply beause they have yet to give me any problems despite the horror stories I have heard. 

In all honestly, simply insure your packages because most shipping companies really don't care.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

Too bad you guys couldn't have chosen FedEx to ship the server, they are the best shipping services in my opinion


----------



## mjriv1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know that FEDEX has two separate ways to ship and they have nothing to do with each other.  At least where I lived before.  If you placed an order and had it shipped FEDEX air it came on the day stated, FEDEX ground it was trick or treat.  Ground is almost a different company.  They would hand off to a contract delivery outfit and they would only come to town one day a week and only to town. If you lived outside of town it was dropped somewhere in town and you had to go and get it.  Air came every day and right to your door.  FEDEX is also cheaper to ship than UPS, I have an account with both.  USPS is cheapest of all.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 21, 2008)

You may want to update the front page, then, and give a heads up to the Consumerist's tip line (tips at consumerist.com).  DHL has been known to fuck it up.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> You may want to update the front page, then, and give a heads up to the Consumerist's tip line (tips at consumerist.com).  DHL has been known to fuck it up.


If somebody wants to link them to my story, feel free, but... I doubt they'd fine it interesting.

In the end, DHL's definition of "overnight shipping" took even longer than the standard "regular" service (and only cost 5 times as much). Dell refunded the money though, so I should be getting that back soon.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 21, 2008)

mjriv1 said:


> I know that FEDEX has two separate ways to ship and they have nothing to do with each other. At least where I lived before. If you placed an order and had it shipped FEDEX air it came on the day stated, FEDEX ground it was trick or treat. Ground is almost a different company. They would hand off to a contract delivery outfit and they would only come to town one day a week and only to town. If you lived outside of town it was dropped somewhere in town and you had to go and get it. Air came every day and right to your door. FEDEX is also cheaper to ship than UPS, I have an account with both. USPS is cheapest of all.


 
FedEx cheaper than UPS?  I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## karoug (Jul 21, 2008)

I hate DHL too. They don't even knock or ring the bell here. They just leave your package outside and walk.

I had a Proliant server delivered that way once. It was raining. They left my server outside the door in the pouring rain. I noticed it when I went to the window to look at the weather; "gee that looks like my server". Luckily, it hadn't been there very long.


----------



## mjriv1 (Jul 21, 2008)

The last time I checked the rates, 2007, California to Memphis, TN, FEDEX was cheaper than UPS.  I was thinking of shipping my stocks to MFM and then flying instead of driving.  I chose at last to drive and take my dealer stocks with me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

So, at 8:19 PM tonight I get an e-mail from DHL confirming that server was delivered... at 8:55AM this morning. Which is impossible, given the fucking DHL driver called my phone at 12:15PM to tell me he wouldn't be able to deliver it today because of the apartment number issue. I know this because I *JUST* check my iPhone. Yes, I am !@#$ing pissed off right now over this, too.

I imagine they delivered it later in the day but didn't say anything because Dell issued a chargeback against DHL for the shipping. Did DHL backdate their delivery to make it seem like they had done their job on time? I mean, obviously DHL has their shit together when an overnight package takes 3 days to ship. Excuse my f-bombage, but this is fucking ridiculous. What the hell is DHL doing?

*7/21/2008 Tracking*
8:55 am     Shipment delivered.
8:33 am     Address information needed; contact DHL Customer Service.
7:56 am     Arrived at DHL facility.

From the DHL tracking page it even says that there was an issue with delivery at 8:33AM. I got that e-mail right away, called and clarified the problem. Then the server magically shows up at my doorstep at 8:55AM?

If the DHL truck were still in Chantilly, VA at that point it would be physically impossible to get from there to here in 20 minutes. Anybody who knows Virginia/DC metro traffic can attest that unless you have a hover car or drive the Dead Reckoning you are NOT getting anywhere fast.

So what the hell, DHL? I could be fucking working on the server right now, but instead you pull this shit? Freakin' shambling corporate entity.

*NOTE:* Correction to my above post, but shipping was $109. Still a lot of money.


----------



## karoug (Jul 21, 2008)

Do you know for certain _where_ they delivered it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

karoug said:


> Do you know for certain _where_ they delivered it?


It doesn't say, but the only place they could have delivered it was the front office of my apartment compelx.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It doesn't say, but the only place they could have delivered it was the front office of my apartment compelx.



Okay, assuming that it wasn't at the front office.

I'd call Dell, tell them that DHL lost your package, and their tracking info was faked since you don't have the server.  

I wasn't kidding about the Consumerist ether.  Search for "DHL" turns up some royal screwups, while a search for "Dell" also has it's nuggets.


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 21, 2008)

> _â€œUhâ€¦ yeah, we'll drop off your package tomorrow instead, probably. *I donâ€™t feel like driving out there right now.* Thereâ€™s no apartment number listed on the package, so... we won't be dropping it off today.â€_
> 
> My response? _â€œThe apartment number is 302, but donâ€™t worry about it. Just drop it off at the leasing office. They're always open and accept packages, and since I'm at work, you'd have to drop it off there anyway. Everything on the shipping info is correct. You don't need the apartment number.â€_
> 
> The driver? He responds, _"Uhh, yeah. No apartment number, no package.â€_ and hangs up.


 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE. :evil:

I work for FedEx, and if I had heard one of our drivers pulling this shit on a customer, I'd have Dispatch on the phone and a crowbar up that drivers ass. That's shoddy customer service and I know for a fact (and from experience) that our Dispatch people at FedEx would have none of that shit.

Especially the bolded part. I don't believe that shit. On the phone, after I had spat out a few choice expletives I would have been: "Look, I don't get two tugs of a rat's pus-encrusted dick where you feel like driving right now. I paid Dell to enter into a contract with your company (which all shipping companies do) to deliver my goods to me on a pre-determined day. Whether or not this inconveiences you is of no fucking importance; in fact, you're getting paid to be inconvieneced so that _I am not._ If that chaps your ass so bad then drop the fucking truck off at my house and hike your lazy ass to the hole you crawled out of. I'll call DHL and they can send someone that gives a shit to pick up their truck."

Then I would call DHL and threaten to strangle a kitten over the phone if they didn't get my server to me in the next picosecond.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> I wasn't kidding about the Consumerist ether.  Search for "DHL" turns up some royal screwups, while a search for "Dell" also has it's nuggets.


If you want to link them to it be my guest.

As far as the front office? They're closed now, and I can't check until the morning. I'm going to go into work late tomorrow, and get to the office when it opens to try and secure the server. At least that way I'll know by morning if there's any sort of issue and can investigate the goods.


----------



## Tamarik (Jul 21, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> I'd call Dell, tell them that DHL lost your package, and their tracking info was faked since you don't have the server.


 
A friend of mine did this with a 24" monitor he ordered from Dell, which was also delivered by DHL. Dell apologized and sent him a replacement monitor, via DHL, and it arrived in two days.

A day later, the _first_ monitor arrived at his doorstep. Dell never charged him for the second monitor.

Two servers, maybe?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

Tamarik said:


> Then I would call DHL and threaten to strangle a kitten over the phone if they didn't get my server to me in the next picosecond.


Oh, I had planned on it... but my iPhone was at 10% charge (damn thing can't last a single day without needing a full recharge) and I knew it wouldn't last through the series of bitching and venomous discharge I was about to loosen like a vocal monsoon.

Besides, shit like that is better to do AFTER the package is delivered, because when you have a $4,000 piece of equipement in some driver's hands who may or may not be having a bad day, the last thing you want is him playing, "Oops! I dropped it. OOPS! I dropped it again. How clumsy of me!" in the back of his truck.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, I had planned on it... but my iPhone was at 10% charge (damn thing can't last a single day without needing a full recharge) and I knew it wouldn't last through the series of bitching and venomous discharge I was about to loosen like a vocal monsoon.



The untouchable planned obsolescence battery inherited from the iPod is actually the primary reason I will never buy an iPhone, even if they leave A(smodeus)T&T.  Winmob clones for me like the Sony XPeria when it comes out, baby.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, I had planned on it... but my iPhone was at 10% charge (damn thing can't last a single day without needing a full recharge) and I knew it wouldn't last through the series of bitching and venomous discharge I was about to loosen like a vocal monsoon.
> 
> Besides, shit like that is better to do AFTER the package is delivered, because when you have a $4,000 piece of equipement in some driver's hands who may or may not be having a bad day, the last thing you want is him playing, "Oops! I dropped it. OOPS! I dropped it again. How clumsy of me!" in the back of his truck.



It really sucks you couldn't get the driver's name before your phone died, because he seriously pulled some kinda crap on you. I will laugh at DHL tomorrow if the server is not at your front office and i hear you rampaged the lot of them...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> It really sucks you couldn't get the driver's name before your phone died, because he seriously pulled some kinda crap on you. I will laugh at DHL tomorrow if the server is not at your front office and i hear you rampaged the lot of them...


My phone didn't die. If you read the original post... he hung up on ME. I have his number in my phone, and if I had more battery life I'd have called him back and gone on a warpath. I still could have, but it wasn't worth fighting. Not on his level.

All that matters if DHL, in the end, did all that work and all that driving... for free.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> My phone didn't die. If you read the original post... he hung up on ME. I have his number in my phone, and if I had more battery life I'd have called him back and gone on a warpath. I still could have, but it wasn't worth fighting. Not on his level.
> 
> All that matters if DHL, in the end, did all that work and all that driving... for free.



And if the server's not actually there when you check in the morning, you have his number in your phone which you can use as ammunition when you call DHL to raise the epic bitchstorm.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 21, 2008)

YAY, THEY'RE DOOMED! 

I always enjoy it when incompetent morons get theirs and I'm around to see it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> And if the server's not actually there when you check in the morning, you have his number in your phone which you can use as ammunition when you call DHL to raise the epic bitchstorm.


Oh. I'll just post his number. I'll let the community call and thank him.

(Naturally, I'm only kidding on that. As much as I would love to do that, I'm not vindictive. Not anymore).


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

so this means that incompitent delivery services bar, the site is another server closer to coming back up right?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> so this means that incompitent delivery services bar, the site is another server closer to coming back up right?


Yes.


----------



## Arkolyte (Jul 22, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:


> I wasn't kidding about the Consumerist ether.  Search for "DHL" turns up some royal screwups, while a search for "Dell" also has it's nuggets.



This is why I build my own computers.  My buddy bought a Dell and it was broken when he got it.  They immediately sent him a replacement and it works fine most of the time, but randomly blue screens and it has always run slower than my 1992 IBM.  The sad thing is that Dell used to kick ass.  I've got an old Dell that's running just fine after going through quite a bit, but now they just plain suck.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 22, 2008)

TROGDOR THE BURNINATOR!!!!


----------



## Arkolyte (Jul 22, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> TROGDOR THE BURNINATOR!!!!



Hrm, yes quite.  XD


----------



## karoug (Jul 22, 2008)

Newegg has a new super cheap shipping option. Wanna guess who it is?

I guess there's a reason DHL is less expensive than UPS or Fedex.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Jul 22, 2008)

honestly i can't wait until this thing gets here. (not gonna call it by that name ....i loath that name enough without uttering it)   I have so many stories i need to get posted and FAP for some reason puts a little square where my "" are no matter what format my works are in......*mutter grumble* plus i have a few pics i wanna upload


*prays to as many gods as he can think of to make the thing arrive sooner*


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 22, 2008)

so do you have the dell in your possession? your post made it sound like dhl still has it.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 22, 2008)

Arkolyte said:


> This is why I build my own computers.  My buddy bought a Dell and it was broken when he got it.  They immediately sent him a replacement and it works fine most of the time, but randomly blue screens and it has always run slower than my 1992 IBM.  The sad thing is that Dell used to kick ass.  I've got an old Dell that's running just fine after going through quite a bit, but now they just plain suck.



The server and B2B side of Dell's business has an almost entirely separate reputation and set of business practices from their consumer side, it's almost like they're different companies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 22, 2008)

I think DHL is gonna be bought out actually. :x


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Jul 22, 2008)

Why do I have the feeling that when you go down to your apartment office, the server's not going to be there and DHL will insist that it was delivered and signed for?


----------



## karoug (Jul 22, 2008)

They're supposed to record the signatures but if you go to the tracking @ DHL the signature image is missing.

It says:

Delivered on:                                         7/21/2008  8:55 am
Delivered to:                                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                                                                                     Signed for by:                                         NEXT DAY FRGT

That looks hinkey with no signature and with a blank "Delivered to". I guess we'll know when Dragoneer posts back.

Keep your fingers crossed!

Edit: It says "signature preferred" so perhaps it didn't need a signature?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 22, 2008)

pikachu_electricmouse said:


> Why do I have the feeling that when you go down to your apartment office, the server's not going to be there and DHL will insist that it was delivered and signed for?



If it was signed for, then Dragoneer has the right to ask for the signature they were given, to prove it wasn't his.

I think. I hope. o.o" Anyway, if he threatens to sue, I'm sure they'll back down.

Couldn't "NEXT DAY FRGT" mean "Next day, forgot?"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> My phone didn't die. If you read the original post... he hung up on ME. I have his number in my phone, and if I had more battery life I'd have called him back and gone on a warpath. I still could have, but it wasn't worth fighting. Not on his level.
> 
> All that matters if DHL, in the end, did all that work and all that driving... for free.




Ah, i forgot about that little tidbit, my apologies. Although i do wonder if you got it today, if not, i'll get the lynching materials ready.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 22, 2008)

So what's the word?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 22, 2008)

NNNNG we're so close!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> So what's the word?


DHL fucked us over again. When they say "delivered" they mean "Hi, we really just want to fuck you over."

Waiting for DHL to call me back right now.


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 22, 2008)

God I hate incompetence. And also if you get too rude they will just be even more lazy :|

I just got here recently and haven't seen the site at all yet. >.<


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> DHL fucked us over again. When they say "delivered" they mean "Hi, we really just want to fuck you over."
> 
> Waiting for DHL to call me back right now.



This is inexcusable.

The denizens of FA demand BLOOD.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

karoug said:


> They're supposed to record the signatures but if you go to the tracking @ DHL the signature image is missing.
> 
> It says:
> 
> ...


 
Clicking on the "view signature" gets an error saying that the tracking number doesn't exist: Track by Sig

Maybe the local DHL office doesn't like furries and are making our life hard. Anyway, Airborn Express was bought out by DHL a few years ago, does anyone remember Airborn Express's reputation?


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 22, 2008)

karoug said:


> Newegg has a new super cheap shipping option. Wanna guess who it is?
> 
> I guess there's a reason DHL is less expensive than UPS or Fedex.


 
Just checked, the DHL option isn't there now.  Maybe enough people complained that they removed the option.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Clicking on the "view signature" gets an error saying that the tracking number doesn't exist: Track by Sig
> 
> Maybe the local DHL office doesn't like furries and are making our life hard. Anyway, Airborn Express was bought out by DHL a few years ago, does anyone remember Airborn Express's reputation?


DHL called me a few minutes ago to tell me how to pick up server, but the DHL rep was a heavy accented Latina who barely spoke English, and she couldn't tell me what I need to do to get the damn server.

. . .

I spoke to Dell and my rep who ordered the server. It is expected, again, to be delivered by tomorrow. Which is good. Tomorrow night is when we're going to install the OS and everything else and get it up and running. So long as we get it then. Finally. We can freakin' get up Thurs/Fri.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 22, 2008)

karoug said:


> Newegg has a new super cheap shipping option. Wanna guess who it is?
> 
> I guess there's a reason DHL is less expensive than UPS or Fedex.



UPS.

Seriously.  Newegg has three shipping centers, and it selects Ground automatically if it'll get there faster from a shipping center.  Super cheap for them, and they pass it to the customer.

How do I know this?  I, being the paranoid fur, actually tracked things and usually UPS's MO is to hold a package until the delivery date.  Not for the past... three times?  I order some items, Newegg finds them at New Jersey, autoselects Ground, I pay, they slip the UPS driver another six-pack of Jolt and it gets to me overnight in Maryland.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 22, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Clicking on the "view signature" gets an error saying that the tracking number doesn't exist: Track by Sig
> 
> Maybe the local DHL office doesn't like furries and are making our life hard. Anyway, Airborn Express was bought out by DHL a few years ago, does anyone remember Airborn Express's reputation?



I only had to use them one time, for a return that Palm/US Robotics/3Com sent a box for.  They dropped off, pick'ed up, and I didn't have to deal with them.

Oh!  Any news on the Sun server?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 22, 2008)

any word on the sun server?


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 22, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> This is inexcusable.
> 
> The denizens of FA demand BLOOD.



I'd prefer tar & feathers, but that's just me.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> any word on the sun server?


We have... most of it. CDW, in their infinite wisdom, decided to send the server to us "in parts". They didn't bother assembling it. But we're missing the chassis.

I don't want to talk about that right now. That's got me just as angry.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow. a situation that lives up to the FUBAR acronym.


----------



## karoug (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone good at inflicting curses?

Eh, maybe _removing_ curses?


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 22, 2008)

We might now also say that "The Sun is a total of it's Parts"....


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> We have... most of it. CDW, in their infinite wisdom, decided to send the server to us "in parts". They didn't bother assembling it. But we're missing the chassis.
> 
> I don't want to talk about that right now. That's got me just as angry.



For some things, it's not worth saving a few bucks by going through a reseller...  you just cough up the money or prepare to bend over.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> For some things, it's not worth saving a few bucks by going through a reseller...  you just cough up the money or prepare to bend over.


We were recommended to go with CDW by a reliable source, and they generally have an impeccable reputation. However, in our instance they have dropped the ball in more ways than one. I'm not going to go into that entirely right now, but let's just say I could currently write a small essay entitled _"Have Money, Why is it So Hard to Spend It?"_.

CDW, at least, gave us a discount on shipping, but in the process fucked up said shipping. They sent a single power cord in a huuuuuge box... UPS overnighted. They sent the hard drives, RAID controller, CD-RW drive and other shit... UPS overnighted. They sent the server chassis... UPS ground? Great. So we get everything overnight except the main component which is sent the slowest UPS has to offer? And it's all on the same invoice? How does that work.

Right now I really don't know what company is worse, CDW or DHL? I do believe I can quite honestly say right now that I am truly disgusted with them both, and neither company will a dime of my (or Fur Affinity's) money ever again.


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you actually have the Dell in your possession at this time?

Also, when All of this is Done, you might want to make a separate section called a S#it list, describing what happened, and why those companies are on it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 22, 2008)

All I can say is I've never heard a good word about DHL, and plenty of bad. Lost deliveries, rude drivers, the list goes on.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 22, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Do you actually have the Dell in your possession at this time?


No, I don't. It's supposed to be re-delivered tomorrow.

If it isn't, I'm going re-enact my favorite scene from _Falling Down_ at the DHL office.

WE'RE ROLLING BACK THE PRICES!


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I would say that the Order status of "Arrived" is as yet premature. it was a mistake to use Delay, Hold, and Late, and I don't know if United Package Smashers are any better. 

I liked the whole Falling Down movie. it's like the Only tragedy that I like.


----------



## icehawk (Jul 23, 2008)

Arkolyte said:


> This is why I build my own computers.  My buddy bought a Dell and it was broken when he got it.  They immediately sent him a replacement and it works fine most of the time, but randomly blue screens and it has always run slower than my 1992 IBM.  The sad thing is that Dell used to kick ass.  I've got an old Dell that's running just fine after going through quite a bit, but now they just plain suck.



Unless you're a organization that can handle the support requirements, whiteboxing critical servers is a very bad idea, especially with the kind of service contracts that manufactures can provide (like 4 hour on site replacement.)


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 23, 2008)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Clicking on the "view signature" gets an error saying that the tracking number doesn't exist: Track by Sig
> 
> Maybe the local DHL office doesn't like furries and are making our life hard. Anyway, Airborn Express was bought out by DHL a few years ago, does anyone remember Airborn Express's reputation?



They were impeccable, here.

DHL, however... *GRRRRRRR!* My mother's perscriptions (retired state employees' perscriptions have to go through a mail-order service, Medco) were, at one time, sent through the USPS, contracted out to DHL, got lost for TWO WEEKS, then claimed they couldn't deliver it...IN REDDING (about 120 miles east of me, in Eureka), leaving it at the PO THERE.... We managed to get the package- Intact, with no damage to the pill jars or the medicines themselves, but the package they were sent in was very much beaten up!

And when I ordered a limited-edition Mimzy bunny from New Line's online shop, it was shipped DHL... Box just "slightly" crushed, even though it was inside two further boxes...

(Others who bought the same Mimzy I did had the same experience.)

FedEx I strongly prefer. UPS is only OK. USPS is very good, and quite reliable (scary thought, yes?  ) But considering the crap both I and my mother experienced with DHL... I would never use them if given the option. Ever.

I do miss Airborne Express, though.... I've had wonderful delivery experience with them over the years. My favourite delivery experience, though, concerned a 2.5kg (5lb) book I ordered from France, shipped via FedEx... Cost me all of 20 euros (about $25 at the time) for a rare, limited-edition, 210-euro (~$250) book I bought with saved-up money (most expensive book I own)... The book? The Codex Seraphinianus, a creation of artist Luigi Serafini, with a forward by Italo Calvino. Why? It's a very bizarre (and often amusing) surrealist work of art in 320 pages, in a language no-one has been able to translate, yet. The experience getting it shipped? It was sent literally overnight- no customs delay- from Paris to here in northwestern California. For 20 euros, you can't beat that.  It was fun watching the tracking that day. 

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, and once the Sun is assembled... I could suggest calling it "squirreltits", since I miss my regular fix of squirreltits *grin*, or just call it "SomeAssemblyRequired"..... Or...maybe not...  *runs and hides from the dragon* 

d.m.f.


----------



## keeshah (Jul 23, 2008)

You all should be aware, DHL has almost both feet in the grave, an is'n going to be around for much longer..  
They are only doing local delivery, They have gotten rid of there routing centers an layed the people working there off, as part of there restructuring. 
Bulk shipping, Air Freight an routing work is being subcontracted to UPS.   

http://www.dhl-usa.com/restructuring/index.asp


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 23, 2008)

Arkolyte said:


> The sad thing is that Dell used to kick ass.  I've got an old Dell that's running just fine after going through quite a bit, but now they just plain suck.



I live near Round Rock, Texas, so Dell is pervasive, here (They own the local baseball facility and the Children's Hospital).  Dell is like two companies (at least).  When I worked there last summer, they were in the process of completely off-shoring the consumer division to China, and cheapening it (some of the low-end stuff is actually Asus,  Some of it looked like it was stamped from recycled Coors cans) so that the US part could concentrate on their big profit-maker, the business customers.  Consumer customers (a.k.a. end-users, a.k.a. mouth-breathers) net the lowest revenue, and the highest number of support issues (often really stupid ones).

If you stick with the business products, they're solid machines.  i.e., stay away from Inspiron, get the Latitude, Precision or Optiplex.  It's only a little more money, and you get tech support that speaks English, more solid design and better warranty (and no crapware pre-installed).  I'm a little leery of Vostro.  I'd take those on a case-by-case basis.

The server division is the very peak of the business division. That's the core of Dell's business, and they take it very seriously.  They have their most talented people working on those.  To say they are built solidly is an understatement.  My supervisor had just come back from several months off due to a back injury from lifting a 4U server.  After that, we had a rule in the server lab about using two people to lift, using the PowerLift, etc.

I don't have ANY worries about FA purchasing a PowerEdge.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 23, 2008)

Reason I like FedEx so much:
Back when I was still living with my parents, and we lived 15 miles south of town, FedEx never had to ask where we lived, and when we were at the vet clinic with our horses, the FedEx guy delivered my package (A CPU cooler - oddly I still have that box) to the vet clinic because he recognized my parent's truck.


----------



## CatalinaTamiko (Jul 23, 2008)

*sits quietly in his home researching ways to curse the hell out of the people responcible for the delays and the headache it has caused Dragoneer.*


----------



## Brigadierwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually as far as DHL goes, UPS does all of their air shipping for them. UPS was originally just going to buy them as far as I know, but apparently they have more of an interest in keeping around the competition.

All the deliveries Ive gotten through DHL have always come significantly later then they should have arrived, and always at some time in the late afternoon/early evening.. when you wouldn't be expecting to get a package.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 23, 2008)

This whole story sounds suspicious... how much y'all wanna bet the delivery guy Dragoneer talked to has the server in his den and is selling it on eBay as we speak?

Personally I don't think I've ever had a pleasant experience with a shipping company on any item of major expense.  When I ordered my computer from NewEgg, it arrived (via UPS) with the packing slip visibly missing from the box.  After a week of complaining to both NewEgg and UPS, each claiming it was the other's responsibility, I finally gave up and figured whoever stole the slip and was plotting to use it to steal my identity could keep it for all I cared.  Maybe they'll get arrested instead of me when I finally snap and go on a seventeen-city "tour" of the continental U.S. with a flamethrower.


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 23, 2008)

Brigadierwolf said:


> Actually as far as DHL goes, UPS does all of their air shipping for them. UPS was originally just going to buy them as far as I know, but apparently they have more of an interest in keeping around the competition.



From what I heard, they were a wholly owned subsidiary of Fed-Ex...


----------



## Rafeal (Jul 23, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> No, I don't. It's supposed to be re-delivered tomorrow.
> 
> If it isn't, I'm going re-enact my favorite scene from _Falling Down_ at the DHL office.



Nah, I'd go get the damnable thing and tell them to leave it at the central shipping location... DHL sucks


----------



## Kitch (Jul 23, 2008)

Rafeal said:


> From what I heard, they were a wholly owned subsidiary of Fed-Ex...


Actually DHL is wholly owned by Deutsche Post, and is a private company.  They bought out Airborne Express in, like, 2005.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 23, 2008)

So any progress in getting them to deliver for reals?


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, there aren't any Google News results for Dragoneer, Fur Affinity, or Ferrox Arts, so if he _did_ go Falling Down it hasn't made the news yet.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree this this sounds very fishy 
specially how DHL claims it was delivered.
I honestly hope you can get things resolved Dragoneer :/


----------



## Obsydian (Jul 23, 2008)

..I've had my share of DHL problems.  I ordered something once, and they delivered it to RANDOM APARTMENT COMPLEX...
The best part?
They signed for it.
A 2 day arrival time took 2 weeks.

At least ThinkGeek gave me back my money.  I love them.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 23, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=23688 says Trogdor has arrived.. and burninated an iPhone.


----------



## RailRide (Jul 23, 2008)

I once observed a package go flying out the side of a FedEx truck.

The driver didn't throw it, it was in the front of the truck near the door, and bounced out as the truck rolled through a rough intersection. 

I retrieved the package before it got flattened by oncoming traffic, looked at the address and it was nearby. Probably one of the next if not the next stop on this driver's route. I first thought to call the addressee, but their number was non-published. 

I next tried to call up FedEx, but while searching for a number that would have an actual human on the end of the line, the truck reappeared (from the same direction it had came). Apparently the driver must have doubled back and retraced his path once he noticed the missing package. I flagged him down and presented the missing package (it was a small one, maybe about the size of a box of checks). 

I guess I saved someone a great deal of aggravation that day.

---PCJ


----------



## KMakato (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess I'll tell a small experience with FedEx as well:

I work at a Mobil (gas station) that is close to a shopping mall and a Home Depot. One day, FedEx shows up with a package, which I signed for without checking the address. After they left, I look at the thing, which says PAYROLL in green. Well, we don't get payroll through FedEx. Upon checking the address, I find that it was supposed to go to "The Mobile Solution, The ***** Mall, etc". Last I checked, we're not in the mall, nor were we a Cell Phone shop.

Well, being the nice person I am, I went to bring the package to them after work. Turns out that they closed down, so I spent a half hour trying to find the main office of the mall, just so I could get the package off my hands.

They have also delivered a package to us which was addressed to the Home Depot. the issue there was their address is 816 and ours is 806. guess they're too lazy to go an extra "10".


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

My experience with FedEx drivers is not too dissimilar- They're told to be responsible for the packages right up to delivery. I've had nothing but courteous behaviour from FedEx drivers, even when I had to return a defective Dell laptop several years ago. They care about what they're doing, at least in my experience.

d.m.f.


----------



## KMakato (Jul 24, 2008)

The thing I like about UPS is that they will leave the package at the door, cuz I'm never home, and no one in my neighborhood will take it. With FedEx, I have to drive 25 minutes each way to get my $10 computer part that I paid $5 for shipping.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> My experience with FedEx drivers is not too dissimilar- They're told to be responsible for the packages right up to delivery. I've had nothing but courteous behaviour from FedEx drivers, even when I had to return a defective Dell laptop several years ago. They care about what they're doing, at least in my experience.
> 
> d.m.f.


I'd put FedEx as my favorite, UPS a close second, DHL down at #140,319,312 on my list. I've had problems with FedEx and UPS in the past, but they're usually fairly good about getting everything straightened out. But no one company is perfect, and they're only as good as the people they hire. And let's face it, EVERY COMPANY unfortunately ends up hiring a few duds.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

KMakato said:


> The thing I like about UPS is that they will leave the package at the door, cuz I'm never home, and no one in my neighborhood will take it. With FedEx, I have to drive 25 minutes each way to get my $10 computer part that I paid $5 for shipping.



Oh, you don't have thieves and burglers, then. lucky you. Most people would almost kill for a crime-free neighbourhood...

d.m.f.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 24, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Oh, you don't have thieves and burglers, then. lucky you. Most people would almost kill for a crime-free neighbourhood...
> 
> d.m.f.



Come out here to Oklahoma. Buy my house. The only people we have living next to us are either too old or too high to care about some package on the doorstep.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'd put FedEx as my favorite, UPS a close second, DHL down at #140,319,312 on my list. I've had problems with FedEx and UPS in the past, but they're usually fairly good about getting everything straightened out. But no one company is perfect, and they're only as good as the people they hire. And let's face it, EVERY COMPANY unfortunately ends up hiring a few duds.



No, no company is perfect. I just don't remember ever having problems with fedEx, and up until a couple years ago, we had a great UPS driver who just happened to be the husband of a classmate of my mother's. (Said driver's mother is a bagger at a local Safeway supermarket, who we see all the time, and even got into one of the local papers due to her longtime service at Safeway.  )

And yes, DHL stinks. I get ulcers when I find out packages I expect are being sent through DHL. 

d.m.f.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Come out here to Oklahoma. Buy my house. The only people we have living next to us are either too old or too high to care about some package on the doorstep.



Oh, none of my neighbours won't, either.... Doesn't stop strangers, though- especially if they're teens roaming the streets, or gangs, or Asians who don't know how to respect others' property...

I don't live in a big city.

d.m.f.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 24, 2008)

So, basically, neither server is there yet, so the ETA for Fur Affinity being back on the air is pushed back until probably next week, right?

Well, live and learn. I'm sure Dragoneer will be making a new "how-to" list.

HOW TO ORDER A SERVER

1. Select specs.
2. Research companies that can provide a server with those specs.
3. Don't get HP because they sell some stuff cheap but overcharge you on other, necessary stuff.
4. Select company to provide server.
5. Make sure company does not use DHL.
6. Tell company that you want the server, not the parts to make the server.
7. Make damn sure company does not use DHL.
8. Tell company that overnight delivery means EVERYTHING overnight, in ONE PIECE!
9. Make REALLY dam sure company does not use DHL.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 24, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> So, basically, neither server is there yet, so the ETA for Fur Affinity being back on the air is pushed back until probably next week, right?



I might be misremembering, but I think in his new apartment our lord and master lives close enough to the colo to just drive the servers over, once he's got them set up and tested to his satisfaction.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 24, 2008)

Max:
You should've read more... The Trogdor data server is finally at Dragoneer's place, and is unpacked, ready for installation of drives, IS and delivery to colocation. With a bit of juggling, the FA ETA looks to be sometime this weekend.

As for the Sun server, everything's there EXCEPT the chassis, which was shipped ground. THAT might arrive anytime, now.

I've bought from CDW before, due to their reputation- I regretted it.  CDW didn't use DHL, apparently, but still sent the whole thing in pieces....

Now... If trogdor didn't burminate 'neer's iPhone TOO badly.... 

d.m.f.


----------



## ponyguy (Jul 24, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'd put FedEx as my favorite, UPS a close second, DHL down at #140,319,312 on my list. I've had problems with FedEx and UPS in the past, but they're usually fairly good about getting everything straightened out. But no one company is perfect, and they're only as good as the people they hire. And let's face it, EVERY COMPANY unfortunately ends up hiring a few duds.



True.  Out where I live in the boonies, the UPS driver is the great one.  The Fed Ex driver is more likely to leave our package at the END of our driveway (which is 4/10 mile from the house).  He doesn't even honk.

At a company I worked for in Mountain View, we had a fairly large, $60,000 crossbar  (s/HiPPI) switch shipped via Fed Ex Ground.  They lost it.  How do you misplace a crate six feet high weighing two hundred pounds?  It doesn't slip down behind the seat, after all.  They showed it as delivered and told us to look around the office for it (yeah, somebody might have set a piece of paper on top of it, completely concealing it).  Turns out they delivered it to Some Random Business Inc about three blocks from us.  They never would have found it, except that SRB kept calling FedEx and bugging them to get the damned thing off their doorstep.  Still took them an extra three weeks to get it the last few blocks to us.

FedEx Ground used to be Roadway, and there's probably a reason they were up for sale cheap.  I really believe FedEx employees have a strong sense of pride, but the Green Ones are not employees.  FedEx did not hire those duds--they hired contractors who then hired the cheapest people they could find in order to maximize their profit.  I think FedEx should just abandon the contractor model and get out the whips.  It's just throwing mud on their excellent reputation.

I have very little experience with DHL, good or bad, so this is educational.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jul 24, 2008)

Ponyguy, are you sure about Roadway being bought out by FedEx?  Roadway still exists as a seperate company in my town, trucks and all.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 24, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Max:
> You should've read more... The Trogdor data server is finally at Dragoneer's place, and is unpacked, ready for installation of drives, IS and delivery to colocation. With a bit of juggling, the FA ETA looks to be sometime this weekend.
> 
> As for the Sun server, everything's there EXCEPT the chassis, which was shipped ground. THAT might arrive anytime, now.
> ...



Well, in my defense, the main Server Status thread said that the Dell had arrived on the 19th, when it had not. Snippets from the 22nd said it was still not there, and what I read further didn't reassure me that it had actually arrived. I am very glad I was wrong.

But...without the Sun chassis, which still isn't there, how can I assume that it will arrive before the weekend, and the whole thing up and running sometime during the weekend? Without the Sun assembled, we don't even know for sure that it *can* be assembled. A mistake in parts could delay things further.

If I recall, before, the applications and data and webserver were all on one machine, correct? Now the tasks are divided up. New configuration. I'm not at all confident that can be done in a few hours and tested. This is from personal experience.

I still put my bets on next week.

I hope I am very very wrong, however. No offense, Dragoneer and Yak! You guys are the best, but that Murphy guy with his Law.....don't trust him.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 24, 2008)

All we can hope for is FA being up before FA: United.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> If I recall, before, the applications and data and webserver were all on one machine, correct? Now the tasks are divided up. New configuration. I'm not at all confident that can be done in a few hours and tested.


They had been divided for some time, but are getting further divided and specialized.


----------



## nemoralis (Jul 25, 2008)

Apropos of nothing, and because this thread seems to have developed a slight case of silliness anyway, I have to mention that Dragoneer's avatar is excellently cute.

Cheers


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 25, 2008)

What?? Thread drift???

No way...the very idea....


----------



## Auros (Jul 25, 2008)

ponyguy said:


> True.  Out where I live in the boonies, the UPS driver is the great one.  The Fed Ex driver is more likely to leave our package at the END of our driveway (which is 4/10 mile from the house).  He doesn't even honk.
> 
> At a company I worked for in Mountain View, we had a fairly large, $60,000 crossbar  (s/HiPPI) switch shipped via Fed Ex Ground.  They lost it.  How do you misplace a crate six feet high weighing two hundred pounds?  It doesn't slip down behind the seat, after all.  They showed it as delivered and told us to look around the office for it (yeah, somebody might have set a piece of paper on top of it, completely concealing it).  Turns out they delivered it to Some Random Business Inc about three blocks from us.  They never would have found it, except that SRB kept calling FedEx and bugging them to get the damned thing off their doorstep.  Still took them an extra three weeks to get it the last few blocks to us.
> 
> ...



You know what's weird? I placed an online order with Dell for a couple of ink cartridges around 10 PM last Wednesday and DHL got them to my house the morning after. I didn't even pay for overnight shipping. The only real problem I had with them was when I ordered a printer at the beginning of last school year and I put the shipping address as my school address, thinking it wouldn't arrive until I got back there. Well, they tried to deliver it there on the Friday before school started; no one was there, and they held on to it. Luckily they were willing to redeliver it at home the following Tuesday (Monday was Labor Day). That was my error, not their's. At the same time, the digital camera I ordered was shipped by UPS and it was just left at the door. Good thing I went down there to pick it up.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2008)

Auros said:


> At the same time, the digital camera I ordered was shipped by UPS and it was just left at the door. Good thing I went down there to pick it up.


Having worked as a "driver helper" with UPS for the holiday season a few years ago, I can tell you from personal experience that this is their standard practice, unless you pay for signature confirmation, in which case they're not allowed to leave it without a signature from someone at the destination.

Standard procedure is "take the package to the door, set it down somewhere relatively out-of-sight from the street, ring the doorbell or knock loudly, and head back to the truck".


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 26, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Having worked as a "driver helper" with UPS for the holiday season a few years ago, I can tell you from personal experience that this is their standard practice, unless you pay for signature confirmation, in which case they're not allowed to leave it without a signature from someone at the destination.
> 
> Standard procedure is "take the package to the door, set it down somewhere relatively out-of-sight from the street, ring the doorbell or knock loudly, and head back to the truck".



The UPS driver where I live is good, he will knock to see if anyone's home and if not he will take it to the apartment manager's office.  The USPS is also decent in that while he won't do a door check he will just take it directly to the apartment manager's office.

Fedex and DHL, not so much.  If you aren't there when they knock they just leave it sitting there in front of the front door.  They don't even take it around to the more secluded back patio - just right there by the front door.  I suppose it might be different if someone paid Fedex for signature confirmation but to this date no one has on anything sent to me.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 26, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> The UPS driver where I live is good, he will knock to see if anyone's home and if not he will take it to the apartment manager's office.


The "drop 'n go" tactic I experienced may have been simply because it was holiday season and we were very, very busy.


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 28, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> The "drop 'n go" tactic I experienced may have been simply because it was holiday season and we were very, very busy.



No, "drop 'n go" is the norm. I get UPS packages on a regular basis, and that's what they do. Put it down in a protected spot, ring the doorbell or knock, and go.


----------

